# Got IGF, now what?



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2012)

My pep guy was a month late getting my stuff out and threw in two bottles of IGF-LR3... 

So now what? What the hell does it even do? Local site growth? Maybe for my lagging arms?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

drink both bottles.  you will be HUge


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

i would really get some PEG MGF.  the peg mgf/LR3 combo is the way to go....IMO


peg mgf will be the start of new cell growth, or hyperplasma (splittin cells).  it will create more stem sites, which is a good thing.  the more you have the bigger the muscle can become.  

So the mgf will almost be phase 1 of growth, igf, would be phase 2.  I am not explaining this perfectly or even well.  But the mgf should be used on workout days, the LR3 should be used on off days or 3 days a wk.  

the mfg will create the stem sites and once this phase is over the LR3/DES kinda takes over.  Both mgf and igf (lr3 + DES, mgf is a igf as well) cant act at the same time.  So you need to be using one or the other.  using some LR3 12hrs or even 18hrs after peg mgf will stop the mfg action and the LR3 will take over.

so id rec you take the peg mgf post WO, take the LR3 the following day.  If you workout or not.  if you are just going to use the LR3 use it 3hrs post WO(this allows natty mgf action to take place, using lr3 too early will cancel out natty mgf) or the next day in the am.  than 60-100g carbs over the next 6-7hrs.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

read the 1st 6-8 threads in this section.  you should start to understand what im talking about.






this is what id do:


peg mgf, post WO, 3-4x a wk @ 500mcg, so 2k a wk total, IM inj's, in muscles worked.  

higher total inj's will be best.  500mcg total, each day of use.  each inj will create a stem site, so the more you can do the better.  even tho peg mgf travels threw the whole body it is still somewhat site specific.  So if you can do 3 pins in each bi compared to 1 you will get better results.  same goes for any muscle.  The more 100mcg or 50mcg pins the better.  But at some point i just say fuk it and do the rest sub Q.

LR3, the next day during the am or 3hrs post WO.  @ 60mcg.  No more than 4 days a wk max.  you have to think if LR3 is flowing around mgf cant, you need both to develop a cell.  so you need to give both ample time to grow.  

depending on your workout schedule on off days the LR3 needs to be used.  If you take wk ends off id do a 60mcg dose friday night, 60mcg dose saturday during the day and a 60mcg dose sunday evening.  Than threw the wk use peg mgf ED post WO.  

most inf on peg mgf is outdated, you need to use wayyyy more than most guys think for results.  as i said above, 500mcg each time you use it, or 2000mcg a wk.  below that and its going to be very tough to notice new growth.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

last, recon with AA & BAC.  it will make the lr3 last longer and it will be much more stable.  Like if you knock it over or drop it on the ground.  The AA is "tougher" and it will still be good.  it will also allow you to keep it out of the fridge, not that i would, but on paper you should be able.


----------

